

Tell HN: Accepted to DreamIt and looking for iPhone developer co-founder… - jessepickard

Our early-stage startup was accepted into DreamIt recently and we’re looking for one or two iPhone developers to join the founding team.<p>The product is a social game for teaching languages and other subjects, so it’s a major plus if you’ve worked on games before or even apps with animation.<p>We prefer someone who can come on board as a co-founder but are open to contract roles as long as you’re on-site in Philly with us. Housing will be provided.<p>I know it’s tough to find an iPhone developer given the contracting work out there, but I think this is an awesome opportunity nonetheless.<p>You’ll shape the vision of the product that was a finalist for three top accelerator programs including Y Combinator.<p>You’ll be working with a team with lots of experience in UX / UI design, marketing and education.<p>You’ll be a part of DreamIt, which offers a lot of serious benefits (mentorship, capital, networking, office space, etc.)<p>You’ll get paid, housing will be provided and true co-founder level equity will be provided<p>You’ll be working with two stand-up guys who just want to build a great product<p>Email me at jessepickard@gmail.com if you are interested
======
cloudmike
I've worked with Jesse and Jeff and they're great guys. The product they're
building is a great chance to make something that's both fun and very helpful
for a lot of people. I'd step up to join them in a heartbeat if I wasn't
already occupied.

Jesse can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think their product also involves a
backend component for profiles, sharing, analytics, etc. The big picture will
use an interesting blend of tech. It's a good opportunity to lead, learn and
grow.

~~~
jessepickard
Thanks, Mike. We think the product is really interesting from a tech
perspective. We're also looking to expand out to Facebook, iPad, and Android
in the near future.

------
malcolmong
Congrats on DreamIt Jesse.

I've worked with Jesse before and can vouch for him. I too would join his team
if I didn't already have prior commitments.

Best of luck guys.

